# 14x32 Reed Prentice Engine Lathe (Tualatin Oregon) $750!!!



## ErichKeane (Jun 6, 2019)

Ad here: 








						Reed - prentice engine lathe metal Lathe for Sale in Tualatin, OR - OfferUp
					

Used (normal wear), Made in the USA  Working engine lathe 14 x 32 3 phase Indexable tool post and 2 extra backing plates. Make an offer!




					offerup.com
				




I spoke with the guy a few times back and forth, and its currently under power at a business (so day visiting only!). Claimed he could deliver it to me (Gaston).  Sadly, its a 15 HP 3 phase motor (no idea about the voltage), which is higher than I can do with a VFD on my shop's power.  Even appears to have a taper attachment.

Anyway, my miss is someone else's score I guess.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 6, 2019)

Shoot, you could put a smaller motor on it (and you probably would want a newer one anyhow, to use with VFD) 
I wouldn't let that scare you away


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 6, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Shoot, you could put a smaller motor on it (and you probably would want a newer one anyhow, to use with VFD)
> I wouldn't let that scare you away


Do you think a 5 HP motor would do that one justice?  I only have 30amp 220v service, so thats the most I could do.  

It also seems to spin pretty slow (max RPM is 536?), which seems like it would take forever to do anything...


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm sure you could make a lot of parts with 5 HP
These larger older lathes usually don't turn very fast especially if they have sleeve bearings- not sure what that one has


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 6, 2019)

Alright, you've talked me into it... I've got a 10" Logan for anything this doesn't do anyway.


----------



## richl (Jun 6, 2019)

You are making the right call. If that lathe is as tight as she is clean.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jun 6, 2019)

It's only a 3,500 mile round trip for me. LOL, the wife has been saying she wants a vacation!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 6, 2019)

I want that Bradford in.. where was that? North Dakota?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 6, 2019)

Erich: We will NEVER talk you OUT of buying a lathe.  Or almost never
Where there's a will, (and a 220volt service) there's a way.  Pair of ways


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 6, 2019)

I think this is it:
(from vintage machinery website)
Looks like you are not limited to 536 rpm, also looks like the 15 hp motor is not stock. 7.5 hp was the biggest factory motor according to this brochure


----------



## hman (Jun 6, 2019)

Durn!  Great buy - almost makes me regret having moved away from Corvallis.  Hope you're able to get it, Erich!


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 7, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Erich: We will NEVER talk you OUT of buying a lathe.  Or almost never
> Where there's a will, (and a 220volt service) there's a way.  Pair of ways


Yeah... I'm beginning to see that!



markba633csi said:


> I think this is it:
> (from vintage machinery website)
> Looks like you are not limited to 536 rpm, also looks like the 15 hp motor is not stock. 7.5 hp was the biggest factory motor according to this brochure


Thanks!  That is fantastic news about the motor.  I currently have a 30 amp breaker for my 220v stuff, so a 7.5hp motor is JUUUST outside of that (seems they are about 31 amps!).  I wonder if I can find a slightly smaller motor to get just under that.  Anyway, that PDF will give me something to read 



hman said:


> Durn!  Great buy - almost makes me regret having moved away from Corvallis.  Hope you're able to get it, Erich!


 Me too!


----------



## richl (Jun 7, 2019)

I see some on youtube that have 5hp motors on them. One the size of yours with a 5hp motor was taking a 1/4" cut, "like butter"  looks like you are getting a nice addition to your shop.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah that thing has Timken bearings so you could spin it up to the limit of the chuck at least 1500 rpm 
I think 5 hp would be fine for that machine
happy hunting as well
be careful moving it if you do get it


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 7, 2019)

richl said:


> I see some on youtube that have 5hp motors on them. One the size of yours with a 5hp motor was taking a 1/4" cut, "like butter"  looks like you are getting a nice addition to your shop.


I'm hoping so!  I'm going over to see it at lunch today.  I have a Logan 10" as my current lathe (that I put the QCGB from an 820 on), but have been salivating at the bigger lathes of all the youtubers I watch.  Alec Steele just got his 10EE working which got me searching again 



markba633csi said:


> Yeah that thing has Timken bearings so you could spin it up to the limit of the chuck at least 1500 rpm
> I think 5 hp would be fine for that machine
> happy hunting as well
> be careful moving it if you do get it


I'm hoping to pay the guy a little extra to deliver.  I've got no other way to get it out of my pickup, so hopefully they have some solution.  Otherwise I've got some work ahead of me


----------



## macardoso (Jun 7, 2019)

What a gorgeous lathe. Seriously. There is workmanship in these older machines that we don't see today.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 7, 2019)

You can say that again, and a lot of 'em came from right there where you are - Ohio


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Jun 7, 2019)

IMHO - I would just get a low cost 10 HP VFD (under $200)
I am not a machinist, but it seems to me that the only time you would need 15 HP is when you are making a heavy cut on a large work piece. 
The 10 HP VFD will run the motor just fine.
It will simply trip off line if the load ever exceeds the VFD capacity.
Go for it


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 12, 2019)

Be_Zero_Be said:


> IMHO - I would just get a low cost 10 HP VFD (under $200)
> I am not a machinist, but it seems to me that the only time you would need 15 HP is when you are making a heavy cut on a large work piece.
> The 10 HP VFD will run the motor just fine.
> It will simply trip off line if the load ever exceeds the VFD capacity.
> Go for it



I'm thinking about doing that 

I ended up buying the lathe today. I'm waiting on a rigging company to give me a quote so that I can get her home 

It ends up having the collet closer (though no collet head) and taper attachment! It needs the compound dial and handle, but maybe I can make something else work. I also need to figure out which QCTP to get, CXA or CA.

I've got quite a few steps before I can run it though. Some shop wiring, oiling, then perhaps trying out my 5hp vfd to see if that's what I want to go with.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2019)

Congratulations! Very nice lathe- a piece of true Americana


----------

